# Tracking Aniara Vessel Sep 2014



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

I dropped my car off on 9/5, it cleared customs on 10/6 and has been sitting since 10/7 to have a scratch on the underside of the front bumper fixed. I called BMW to check on the status and she said to call again early next week. How long does it take to fix a bumper? And then I will have to wait for a date at the performance center. I just want my car back already


----------



## at7815 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ask them to reach out to the VPC to find out the status of the WO. They should have an idea on how long the work might take. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Boxsterless_B (Sep 17, 2013)

Boxsterless_B said:


> Me as well. I received a PCD date of 10/28 .....but will request a Friday delivery date to work with my schedule. :thumbup:


It looks like I'm scheduled for 11/7 PCD. Just awaiting confirmation email. :thumbup:


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

I am going to have my CA contact them and see what he can find out. When I called BMW and asked her the status yesterday, she said 'uh, let me put you on hold while I look into this'. Then when she came back on she asked if there was any damage reported when I dropped it off and said to call back early next week. Something sounds a bit off.


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

That is very discouraging...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

alp135i said:


> I dropped my car off on 9/5, it cleared customs on 10/6 and has been sitting since 10/7 to have a scratch on the underside of the front bumper fixed. I called BMW to check on the status and she said to call again early next week. *How long does it take to fix a bumper?* And then I will have to wait for a date at the performance center. I just want my car back already


If the scratch cannot be re-painted to OEM standards then it must be replaced -and that can take a while depending on how many cars for repair are in front of yours.

This is the worst part of ED, very sorry.


----------



## at7815 (Nov 9, 2012)

Alp135i - I scraped the side of the bumper and I am pretty sure it had to be replaced and repainted as it was a deep scratch. I don't have the car yet but Sabrina offered to contact VPC and find out the status of the WO. She then sent me an email letting me know the repair was done and the car was dispatched to trucking. The ETA for dealer arrival is today, but I highly doubt it will actually happen. 

I am sharing these details as you may be able to follow the same process with her and find out more details. Your car is probably almost done. Chin up!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Hoping for good news tomorrow about the repair. Today was 37 days, the time it took from drop off to redelivery on my E90.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

...and the car was delivered to JMK this AM :banana:


----------



## at7815 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yay! Congrats! 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice..Congrats..

Quick question reg PCD

From airport to Hotel transportation..Do we get transported in a BMW or the Hotel shuttle.
The BMWUSA website says BMW but the confirmation email from PCD tells us to call the hotel for Shuttle. Confused a little.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

323power said:


> ...and the car was delivered to JMK this AM :banana:


:thumbup:


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

ap007 said:


> Nice..Congrats..
> 
> Quick question reg PCD
> 
> ...


The Marriott hotel shuttle is a BMW. I think they have two of them.


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

She's mine! Tint on Tuesday!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8653699#post8653699


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

323power said:


> She's mine! Tint on Tuesday!
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8653699#post8653699


Nice... :thumbup:


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Still haven't heard back from my CA and the Sabrina said the system was down today. Hopefully my car has been released to trucking and is either at PCD or is on its way.


----------



## at7815 (Nov 9, 2012)

Picked mine up yesterday! It was about three days later than BMW ED's estimate and about 6 weeks from drop off (which I am happy about). Will try to put it together and post my trip report tonight. 

I am sorry it's taking so song for yours! 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

My car is finally supposed to be finished today and released from the VDC. Almost 2.5 weeks to fix a scratch on the underside of the front bumper. Hopefully I will find out a date for PCD pickup tomorrow or early next week. I guess if it had gone to Brunswick instead of New York, it probably would have been completed quicker but who knows. Tomorrow will be 7 weeks since I dropped it off in Munich.


----------



## Boxsterless_B (Sep 17, 2013)

323power said:


> She's mine! Tint on Tuesday!
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8653699#post8653699


:thumbup:


----------



## Boxsterless_B (Sep 17, 2013)

Boxsterless_B said:


> It looks like I'm scheduled for 11/7 PCD. Just awaiting confirmation email. :thumbup:


Confirmed for 11/7. :thumbup:


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

As much as I want to do PCD just to experience it, the additional wait is killer! I haven't had the car a week yet, and I'm quite pleased (again) with the F30.


----------



## Boxsterless_B (Sep 17, 2013)

323power said:


> As much as I want to do PCD just to experience it, the additional wait is killer! I haven't had the car a week yet, and I'm quite pleased (again) with the F30.


Waiting an extra few weeks is well worth it from what I hear! I'll let you know if you made the right choice. ....but I think you already know the answer.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Fellow Aniara sailers...if you drive a lot at night on dark roads, can't stress enough how *amazing* the anti-dazzle high beam assist is (that the DOT says we can't have). Get it coded!


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Woo hoo! I finally have a PCD date of 11/10


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Did the PCD yesterday and got back to Dallas today 


It was great driving this car

Still don't understand all the features of the car yet


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

ap007 said:


> Did the PCD yesterday and got back to Dallas today
> 
> It was great driving this car
> 
> Still don't understand all the features of the car yet


That was quick... enjoy!


----------



## Boxsterless_B (Sep 17, 2013)

323power said:


> Fellow Aniara sailers...if you drive a lot at night on dark roads, can't stress enough how *amazing* the anti-dazzle high beam assist is (that the DOT says we can't have). Get it coded!


Sweet! :thumbup: what else did you have coded?


----------

